
200 years for ending dwarf fortress - rhlala
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/what-will-happen-to-gamings-most-ambitious-experiment-when-its-creators-die?utm_source=mbfb
======
Fjolsvith
I'd sure love to get my hands on that source code.

